# CDT in the not so near future



## Ignacio (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey guys,

Well here’s my 3rd post in one day lol.

Main reason I’m posting this is because after reading my previous post I saw that it does make me sound like an, well the softer word to describe me would be, jerk (sorry for the language) for asking people not to reply if they didn’t have anything new to add. I apologize if this is a repeated topic since while I have done some reading on the species I haven’t done much of it since I don’t plan on getting one until a few years from now but I though it would be a nice conversation topic and a way to meet some other tort people specially in CA.

One thing I really want is to eventually when I buy my own property, hopefully with in the next 2 years, is to have a CDT, I don’t care if an adult or a baby, an adult might be more appealing to me since I that way I could just tortoise proof the fence, create some burrows and there we have a mini dinosaur living lawn ornament as a new companion (I know its not that easy but hey that’s why I’m here to learn).

What are you guys’ opinion on them when it comes to human interaction, are they as brave/outgoing as a little Russian? Any “fun” things your companion(s) do? Do they like to be hand feed? Maxx (Russian) sometimes would follow my hand wanting me to give him more food even if his bowl has food in it. In your experience what’s the average adult size of yours/your friends? And I don’t know any fun facts you want to share about CDTs or other North American torts (gophers)? Process to be licensed to keep them? Where to legally get a tort?

Like I said this post is intended for me to get to know people while gathering facts I will put in use a few years from now and to have fun learning and hopefully looking at pics of your desert friends. Mostly looking forward to hear stories about them.

If repeated topic, admins feel free to remove or close if you believe no value would come out of this post, thank you


----------



## Ignacio (Sep 20, 2016)

also about the respiratory problems this guys can suffer from


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2016)

the California Desert Tortoise is one of the most personable species around which unfortunately is their biggest problem in the wild. They don't really have any fear of humans so they usually just walk right up to you. the process of getting a license is free and simple your local CTTC will provide. As for getting a tortoise your CTTC will also get you one. They're illegal to buy or sell or collect from the wild.


----------



## Ignacio (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome, thank you, like I said it wont be until a few years from now but I rarely make an impulse decision unless it only affects me, so learning about this guys now and not wait until I already have him/her.

I have friends that tell me I should get a hatchling now and it will be a proper outside size by the time I buy a house but I rather wait until I know for sure I have where to take care of him for as long as I’m physically able. While I will be moving to a home with a large backyard in a few months, It will be a rental and rather wait on a large species until I buy.


----------



## Kenno (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh yes, they LOVE to be hand fed! Healthy treats include dandelions and other flowers. Less healthy treats such as watermelon and lettuce are fun things for guests to feed the little dinosaurs.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 21, 2016)

Ignacio said:


> Awesome, thank you, like I said it wont be until a few years from now but I rarely make an impulse decision unless it only affects me, so learning about this guys now and not wait until I already have him/her.
> 
> I have friends that tell me I should get a hatchling now and it will be a proper outside size by the time I buy a house but I rather wait until I know for sure I have where to take care of him for as long as I’m physically able. While I will be moving to a home with a large backyard in a few months, It will be a rental and rather wait on a large species until I buy.



Love this! You're going to make an awesome tort dad.

Careful with the hand feeding. They're not spectacular at differentiating between hands and food. Those accidental bites hurt.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 21, 2016)

mctlong said:


> Love this! You're going to make an awesome tort dad.
> 
> Careful with the hand feeding. They're not spectacular at differentiating between hands and food. Those accidental bites hurt.


think mr. Mago


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Good choice! I have do much fun with Clifford. He free roams my backyard and when I'm working he sneaks up behind me. GOPHERUS 
AGAZZII are beautiful dinosaurs. You can only apply for an adoption and Department of Fish and Game also requires a permit. Just make sure you've triple checked your yard as they're diggers and grazers and roam quite a bit. They are so personable it's just amazing. Have fun and this guy will be your buddy for the rest of your life (he'll probably outlive you!).


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 22, 2016)

Kenno said:


> Oh yes, they LOVE to be hand fed! Healthy treats include dandelions and other flowers. Less healthy treats such as watermelon and lettuce are fun things for guests to feed the little dinosaurs.


So true! Torts really do like to be hand-fed, and I fell into that "trap" with Oli. I began to hand-feed him when he refused to eat one day, and since then he *REFUSES* to eat alone. (I do *not *mind hand-feeding him, but was not expecting this).


----------



## Ignacio (Sep 22, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> Good choice! I have do much fun with Clifford. He free roams my backyard and when I'm working he sneaks up behind me. GOPHERUS
> AGAZZII are beautiful dinosaurs. You can only apply for an adoption and Department of Fish and Game also requires a permit. Just make sure you've triple checked your yard as they're diggers and grazers and roam quite a bit. They are so personable it's just amazing. Have fun and this guy will be your buddy for the rest of your life (he'll probably outlive you!).
> View attachment 187552



Have you ever seen a grown man saying "omg, omg" like a little girl? well that was me when I saw that photo


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Ignacio said:


> Have you ever seen a grown man saying "omg, omg" like a little girl? well that was me when I saw that photo


I say that everyday! Clifford is beautiful, and amazingly smart. I'll send a few pictures. He is 50-years old! And still he walks and walks and walks. I'll send a picture of his Hut too.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> I say that everyday! Clifford is beautiful, and amazingly smart. I'll send a few pictures. He is 50-years old! And still he walks and walks and walks. I'll send a picture of his Hut too.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

A cool picture.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Video. Did you get it?


----------



## Ignacio (Sep 22, 2016)

holy s***!!! those eyes are amazing


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 23, 2016)

A cool video!


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 27, 2016)

Couldn't send the video. Too large. A picture though!


----------



## Ignacio (Sep 30, 2016)

what beautiful dinosaur


----------



## majxmom (Oct 1, 2016)

My CDT is extremely friendly. He will always come out of his burrow if he hears people having a conversation. He likes having his head scratched by people he knows but will always suck back in at strangers. He will eat out of my hand. If I spread a blanket out on the lawn, he will come over onto the blanket and lay next to me. He likes the warm material in the sun. I recommend them! I believe there is an adoption program as they never release any back into the wild for fear of transmitting disease.


----------

